# Problem with iwl4965 configuration

## DopplerEffect

I'm having trouble getting my wireless working, and i haven't found any solutions that have worked for me on either the gentoo wiki or other posts in the forums.  I have emerged iwl4965 with out any problems, enabled support for the intel iwl4965 driver in my kernel, and emerged wpa_supplicant. 

My /etc/conf.d/net

```

#Ethernet connection

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#Wireless connection

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

and my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

          ssid="my ssid"

          psk="psk123"

          priority=1

}

netowkr={

         key)mgmt=NONE

         priority=-9999999

}

```

My problem is that when i try:

```
 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I get

```

Caching service dependencies

Starting wlan0

   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

   Bringing up wlan0

       dhcp

            network interface wlan0 does not exist

            Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

I thought i had configured everything correctly, but apparently not.  Any help would be great  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# equery list iwl

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# iwlist scan

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Wed May 06, 2009 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#Ethernet connection 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 

#Wireless connection 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

And your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

                ssid="my ssid" 

                psk="psk123" 

                priority=5

}

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

Emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.2_rc31 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Extreme_CPU_X9000_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1                                                                                                          

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 May 2009 00:00:01 +0000                                                           

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7                                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl aim alsa amd64 arts berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dvd dvdr fortran gcj gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog jadetex java javascript jpeg kde kdeprefix kontact midi mmx mng msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre perl plasma png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl suid sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb webkit xorg xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipciemu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xxvia82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ifconfig -a :

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:09:5b:80:6c

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:9ff:fe5b:806c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3224 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3537 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2473718 (2.3 MiB)  TX bytes:585545 (571.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1532 (1.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1532 (1.4 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig :

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

equery list iwl:

```

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.23 (1)

```

cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

total 292                                               

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 May  5 20:26 .            

drwxr-xr-x 61 root root 24576 May  6 07:59 ..           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Apr 30 14:08 alsasound    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Apr 23 04:11 bootmisc     

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Apr 23 04:11 checkfs      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Apr 23 04:11 checkroot    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Apr 23 04:11 clock        

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Apr 23 04:11 consolefont  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Apr 29 17:12 consolekit   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Apr 23 06:42 crypto-loop  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   305 Apr 29 20:15 cupsd        

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Apr 29 17:05 dbus         

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Apr 29 11:05 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Apr 29 16:52 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Apr 29 16:58 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Apr 29 16:52 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 Apr 30 21:50 dnsextd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Apr 29 11:05 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Apr 23 05:34 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Apr 29 17:17 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Apr 23 04:11 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Apr 23 04:11 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Apr 23 04:11 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Apr 23 04:11 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Apr 23 04:11 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 Apr 30 21:50 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 Apr 30 21:50 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Apr 23 04:11 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Apr 30 00:37 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Apr 30 00:37 mysqlmanager

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Apr 29 11:04 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 May  3 16:11 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Apr 23 04:11 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 May  5 20:26 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Apr 23 04:11 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Apr 23 04:58 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   833 May  1 00:19 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   827 May  1 00:19 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Apr 23 04:11 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Apr 30 14:02 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Apr 30 09:50 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Apr 30 21:51 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 May  3 18:47 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Apr 23 03:29 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Apr 23 04:11 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Apr 23 05:29 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Apr 29 11:05 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Apr 30 09:50 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Apr 23 03:29 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2309 Apr 30 01:34 slpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2123 May  1 00:07 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   452 Apr 30 23:24 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Apr 29 11:31 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   510 Apr 23 04:12 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Apr 23 04:11 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Apr 29 11:31 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5210 Apr 29 17:16 xdm

```

cat .config | grep -i 802

```

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

```

cat .config | grep -i kill:

```

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

```

cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

mephisto linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl: didn't return anything

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

```

Also, you should use [M] instead of [*] when you configure your wifi driver.

For what I see, your Gentoo box doesn't see your Wifi interface at all.

----------

## DopplerEffect

Okay, here's my lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)                                                                  

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                      

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000dfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: f6f00000-feafffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000efffffff    

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3                           

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        I/O ports at 6f20 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                     

        I/O ports at 6f00 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])                                             

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                     

        Memory at fed1c400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                          

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)                                                                       

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                       

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00     

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                         

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0            

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: f6e00000-f6efffff                                 

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: f6c00000-f6dfffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f01fffff    

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0f, subordinate=0f, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: f5000000-f6bfffff                                 

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: f4f00000-f4ffffff                                 

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        I/O ports at 6f80 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                     

        I/O ports at 6f60 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                     

        I/O ports at 6f40 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])                                             

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        Memory at fed1c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                          

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32           

        Memory behind bridge: f4e00000-f4efffff                                 

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                          

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)                                                                      

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                             

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])                                   

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                     

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=16]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix                                          

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])                    

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17              

        I/O ports at 6eb0 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 6eb8 [size=4]                                              

        I/O ports at 6ec0 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 6ec8 [size=4]                                              

        I/O ports at 6ee0 [size=16]                                             

        I/O ports at eff0 [size=16]                                             

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3                           

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix                                          

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                            

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17                                           

        Memory at febfbf00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]               

        I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]                                            

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus                                       

01:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                

        Bus: primary=01, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000dfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: f6f00000-fe9fffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000efffffff    

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Express Upstream Port, MSI 00                        

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

02:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fe9fffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff    

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Express Downstream Port (Slot-), MSI 00              

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

02:01.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: f6f00000-f9ffffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff    

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Express Downstream Port (Slot-), MSI 00              

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8700M GT (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])                                                   

        Subsystem: Dell Device 019c                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                       

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]                

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                   

        Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]                

        I/O ports at df00 [size=128]                                            

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe900000 [disabled] [size=128K]              

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00                             

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>                     

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia                                            

        Kernel modules: nvidia                                                  

04:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8700M GT (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 019c                                

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17          

        Memory at f7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]   

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]      

        Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]   

        I/O ports at cf00 [size=128]                               

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f6f00000 [disabled] [size=128K] 

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2              

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00                             

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>                     

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia                                            

        Kernel modules: nvidia                                                  

05:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])                                                             

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5                     

        Memory at f4eff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]                 

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2                           

05:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22) (prog-if 01)                                                         

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4                     

        Memory at f4eff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                           

05:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                        

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4                

        Memory at f4eff500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]           

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                      

05:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)                                                                           

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4                     

        Memory at f4eff600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                           

05:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                        

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4                

        Memory at f4eff700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]           

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                      

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)                                                      

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01f7                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2297                     

        Memory at f4ff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]                

        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]                                   

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3                           

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>                               

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

        Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00                             

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                            

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                              

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                              

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                              

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr- 

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+ 

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn- 

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 6c-80-5b-fe-ff-09-1d-00        

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>                                 

        Kernel driver in use: tg3                                               

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)                                                           

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1120                                

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10                       

        Memory at f6efe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]                 

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3                           

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00                             

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                            

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 3f-36-cc-ff-ff-3b-1f-00

0f:00.0 Class ff00: AGEIA Technologies, Inc. Device 0000

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0003

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7

        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/16 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-02-00-00-00

        Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting <?>

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

So i've gone through and recompiled my kernel with Modules for wireless support for my card, but it is still giving me an error saying that the interface doesn't exist.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# rmmod iwl4965 && modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:09:5b:80:6c

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:9ff:fe5b:806c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:653845 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:435414 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:793799831 (757.0 MiB)  TX bytes:49333667 (47.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:370 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:370 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:69045 (67.4 KiB)  TX bytes:69045 (67.4 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

rmod iwl4965 && modprobe iwl4965

```

ERROR: Module iwl4965 does not exist in /proc/modules

```

modprobe iwl4965

```

FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg

```

[28833.659894] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_force_state                                      

[28833.660172] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_unregister                                       

[28833.662525] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_free                                             

[28833.663079] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_allocate                                         

[28833.663358] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_register                                         

[28833.665526] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station                                     

[28833.665689] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel_timeout                                  

[28833.666127] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_set_hw_state                                  

[28833.666408] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_statistics_request                              

[28833.666615] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_default_wep_key                                  

[28833.666775] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel                                          

[28833.666936] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rates                                                

[28833.667160] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_chain_noise_calibration                              

[28833.667453] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_dynamic_key                                   

[28833.667677] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_ra_sta_id                                        

[28833.667890] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_compressed_ba                               

[28833.668068] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_update_write_ptr                                 

[28833.668231] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_init                                          

[28833.668394] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_free                                          

[28833.668679] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_channel                                     

[28833.668951] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_calib_set                                            

[28833.669129] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_update_mode                                    

[28833.669297] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_release_semaphore                         

[28833.669477] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_txq_ctx_free                                      

[28833.669639] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_cancel_timeout                                 

[28833.669801] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_bcast_addr                                           

[28833.669963] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_init                                          

[28833.670187] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_add_station_flags                                    

[28833.670600] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_disable_radio                          

[28833.670763] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_ht                                          

[28833.671184] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_tx_fail_reason                                   

[28833.671346] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_ctx_stop                                         

[28833.671508] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_acquire_semaphore                         

[28833.671751] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_drv                                             

[28833.672091] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_cmd_complete                                      

[28833.672300] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx_phy                                      

[28833.672462] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_rx_scan_handlers                               

[28833.672625] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu                                         

[28833.672850] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_sensitivity                                     

[28833.673072] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx                                          

[28833.673234] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_run_time_calib                                 

[28833.673397] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_static_wepkey_cmd                               

[28833.673566] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_disable_management                             

[28833.673998] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_stations_table                                 

[28833.674177] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_enable_radio                           

[28833.674346] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_uninit_drv                                           

[28833.674516] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_missed_beacon_notif                               

[28833.674886] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_get_mac                                       

[28833.675140] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_lq_cmd                                          

[28833.675302] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rf_kill_ct_config                                    

[28833.675668] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query16                                       

[28833.675830] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_space                                       

[28833.675991] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_query_addr                                

[28833.676163] iwlagn: Unknown symbol get_cmd_string                                           

[28833.676326] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_add_sta                                         

[28833.676539] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sensitivity_calibration                              

[28833.676708] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_dump_nic_error_log                                   

[28833.676870] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_stop                                          

[28833.677165] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_calib_results                                   

[28833.677328] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_free                                        

[28833.677839] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_verify_ucode                                         

[28833.678111] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_tx_power                                         

[28833.678324] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_statistics                                        

[28833.678487] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_mac                                            

[28833.678657] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd                                             

[28833.678820] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_skb                                               

[28833.679047] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_enable_management                              

[28833.679212] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_start                                         

[28833.679485] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_queue_reclaim                                     

[28833.679653] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_check_version                                 

[28833.679816] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_channel_info                                     

[28833.680205] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_hw_params                                        

[28833.680413] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_replenish                                         

[28833.680575] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_scan_deferred_work                             

[28833.680757] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_nic_init                                          

[28833.681026] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_detect                                            

[28833.681186] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_alloc_all                                            

[28833.681560] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_initialize                                     

[28833.681730] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_sync                                        

[28833.682017] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_plcp_idx                                   

[28833.682181] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_tx_control                                 

[28833.682403] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_set_user_mode                                  

[28833.682566] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_register                                        

[28833.682729] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_default_wep_key                               

[28833.683083] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu_async                                   

[28833.683247] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_restock                                     

[28833.683409] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_unregister                                    

[28833.683572] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query_addr                                    

[28833.683735] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_unregister                                      

[28833.684018] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_power_deferred_work                            

[28833.684190] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_find_station                                         

[28833.684354] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_dynamic_key                                      

[28833.684516] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_initiate                                        

[28833.684679] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx                             

[28833.684950] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty                                      

[28833.685127] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos                                            

[28833.685291] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr                            

[28833.685466] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop                                          

[28833.685630] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space                                          

[28833.685794] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain                                       

[28833.685962] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature                          

[28833.686141] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start                                         

[28833.686343] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_dump_nic_event_log                                   

[28833.686507] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop                                             

[28933.801312] mac80211: module is already loaded                                              

[28933.802649] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_force_state                                      

[28933.802913] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_unregister                                       

[28933.805267] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_free                                             

[28933.805810] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_allocate                                         

[28933.806094] iwlcore: Unknown symbol rfkill_register                                         

[28933.808266] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station                                     

[28933.808432] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel_timeout                                  

[28933.808762] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_set_hw_state                                  

[28933.809045] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_statistics_request                              

[28933.809254] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_default_wep_key                                  

[28933.809417] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel                                          

[28933.809579] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rates                                                

[28933.809786] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_chain_noise_calibration                              

[28933.810093] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_dynamic_key                                   

[28933.810319] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_ra_sta_id                                        

[28933.810533] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_compressed_ba                               

[28933.810697] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_update_write_ptr                                 

[28933.810859] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_init                                          

[28933.811043] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_free                                          

[28933.811322] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_channel                                     

[28933.811594] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_calib_set                                            

[28933.811756] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_update_mode                                    

[28933.811918] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_release_semaphore                         

[28933.812114] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_txq_ctx_free                                      

[28933.812288] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_cancel_timeout                                 

[28933.812450] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_bcast_addr                                           

[28933.812613] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_init                                          

[28933.812823] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_add_station_flags                                    

[28933.813254] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_disable_radio                          

[28933.813417] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_ht                                          

[28933.813825] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_tx_fail_reason                                   

[28933.813988] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_ctx_stop                                         

[28933.814164] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_acquire_semaphore                         

[28933.814411] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_drv                                             

[28933.814733] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_cmd_complete                                      

[28933.814934] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx_phy                                      

[28933.815114] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_rx_scan_handlers                               

[28933.815278] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu                                         

[28933.815504] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_sensitivity                                     

[28933.815711] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx                                          

[28933.815873] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_run_time_calib                                 

[28933.816051] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_static_wepkey_cmd                               

[28933.816216] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_disable_management                             

[28933.816653] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_stations_table                                 

[28933.816815] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_enable_radio                           

[28933.816977] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_uninit_drv                                           

[28933.817151] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_missed_beacon_notif                               

[28933.817522] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_get_mac                                       

[28933.817758] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_lq_cmd                                          

[28933.817919] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rf_kill_ct_config                                    

[28933.818293] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query16

[28933.818455] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_space

[28933.818618] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_query_addr

[28933.818777] iwlagn: Unknown symbol get_cmd_string

[28933.818941] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_add_sta

[28933.819167] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sensitivity_calibration

[28933.819338] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_dump_nic_error_log

[28933.819501] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_stop

[28933.819784] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_calib_results

[28933.819946] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_free

[28933.820459] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_verify_ucode

[28933.820716] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_tx_power

[28933.820928] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_statistics

[28933.821105] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_mac

[28933.821275] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd

[28933.821437] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_skb

[28933.821650] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_enable_management

[28933.821813] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_start

[28933.822099] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_queue_reclaim

[28933.822268] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_check_version

[28933.822431] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_channel_info

[28933.822792] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_hw_params

[28933.823015] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_replenish

[28933.823178] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_scan_deferred_work

[28933.823362] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_nic_init

[28933.823620] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_detect

[28933.823783] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_alloc_all

[28933.824175] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_initialize

[28933.824338] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_sync

[28933.824612] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_plcp_idx

[28933.824775] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_tx_control

[28933.825081] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_set_user_mode

[28933.825243] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_register

[28933.825403] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_default_wep_key

[28933.825613] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu_async

[28933.825782] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_restock

[28933.825946] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rfkill_unregister

[28933.826123] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query_addr

[28933.826286] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_unregister

[28933.826559] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_power_deferred_work

[28933.826734] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_find_station

[28933.826896] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_dynamic_key

[28933.827074] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_initiate

[28933.827237] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx

[28933.827508] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty

[28933.827671] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos

[28933.827835] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr

[28933.828022] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop

[28933.828185] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space

[28933.828348] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain

[28933.828517] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature

[28933.828680] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start

[28933.828881] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_dump_nic_event_log

[28933.829054] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop

```

Is ^ the problem?

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that you have enable the iwlagn module inside your kernel ?

----------

## DopplerEffect

I have this in my kernel:

```

Device Drivers -->

     Network Device Support -->

                             Wireless Lan --->

                                    [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                                    -M- Intel Wireless Wifi Core

                                    [*]     Iwlwifi RF kill support

                                    [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver

                                   <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN

                                    [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

                                    [*]     Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver

                                    [*]     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

                                    [*]     Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN

                                   <M> Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

                                    [*]      Enable RF kill support in iwl3945 drivers

                                    [*]      Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers

                                    [*]      Enable LEDS features in iwl3945 driver

                                    [*]      Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver

                                   <M> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, change that to that :

```

Device Drivers -->

     Network Device Support -->

                             Wireless Lan --->

                                    [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                                    -M- Intel Wireless Wifi Core

                                    [*]     Iwlwifi RF kill support

                                    [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver

                                   <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN

                                    [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

                                    [*]     Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver

                                    [M]     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

                                   <M> Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

                                   <M> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) 

```

Recompile your kernel and reboot.

Post this after that :

```

# lsmod

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

The menuconfig won't let me set the intel iwlagn4965 as a module.  I can only yes or no, and lsmod is still telling me that the only modules running is nvidia

----------

## d2_racing

What happen, if you run this :

```

# modprobe iwlagn

# lsmod

# dmesg | tail 

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

I get:

modprobe iwlagn

```
FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               8118632  54

```

dmesg | tail

```

[22042.753116] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx

[22042.753395] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty

[22042.753556] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos

[22042.753716] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr

[22042.753887] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop

[22042.754047] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space

[22042.754208] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain

[22042.754384] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature

[22042.754545] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start

[22042.754743] iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did you recompile your kernel and reboot ?

I don't understand, why you don't see any of iwl4965 or iwlagn.

----------

## DopplerEffect

So i completely removed my kernel and all traces of my old install and then re-emerged via the minimal install cd and configured from there, and now i have the iwlagn, iwlcore etc. modules available.

However, I am still unable to connect to a network.  This is what im getting when i try and start the service

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                     [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

Sorry about that, I was being dumb and forgot that I hadn't loaded the firmware for the driver.

----------

## d2_racing

So right now, what do you have when you run this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## DopplerEffect

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.                                                          

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:2A:4F:E9:8A

                    ESSID:""                  

                    Mode:Master               

                    Channel:1                 

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=76/100  Signal level:-58 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on                                         

                    IE: Unknown: 000C000000000000000000000000                 

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C                         

                    IE: Unknown: 030101                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 050401030000                                 

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100                                       

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1                           

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                   

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP                      

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                       

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860                                 

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601080000000000000000000000000000000000000000        

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101                                                  

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0010000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000a0661a7183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1746ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:01:EB:88:48

                    ESSID:"I8BU1"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=58/100  Signal level:-73 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00054938425531

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101020003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F010100200000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000423c491d78

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1582ms ago

```

----------

## d2_racing

Nice, now can you post your actual 

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

After configuring this 2, then you will be good to connect to your AP.

----------

